# VDDC Phase temperatures go over 100 degrees??



## Black Panther (Nov 29, 2010)

Idling both GPU1 and GPU2 are in the range of 45-55 degrees centigrade as far as these VDDC temperatures go.

Running furmark made me worry though, especially regards GPU1 

Could this be a gpu-z issue (hopefully?) or is it surely an issue with my card?


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 2, 2010)

Bump

We're discussing these vddc temperatures here on page 33 of the 5970 clubhouse.. 
Anyone got a clue about this? Is it a gpu-z issue or is it really that parts of our card are going over 100 degrees? To top it all, Fullinfusion's watercooled and he still gets these high temps?


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2010)

Try another program to read the temps such as Everest, MSI afterburner, etc.


----------

